# Project: Furry, a new take on Furry Discord Servers!



## OrimaGryph (Aug 30, 2018)

*Our Mission Statement:* Project: Furry is a community dedicated to listening and catering to the needs of our users. The people that make up this community are the single most important thing to us, and maintaining a social environment that people want to actually be in is our ultimate goal. We also believe to building and maintaining a firm, professional staff team. We aren't going to be pushovers, and we aren't going to let toxicity take over. So sit back, relax, and chill with us.

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## OrimaGryph (Sep 2, 2018)

Bump


----------



## RedWolve (Sep 2, 2018)

A new place for any type of furry to talk have fun meet more furry's like him or her self etc. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## OrimaGryph (Sep 3, 2018)

Bump


----------



## OrimaGryph (Sep 4, 2018)

Bump


----------



## OrimaGryph (Sep 5, 2018)

Bump


----------



## OrimaGryph (Sep 8, 2018)

Bump


----------



## fourur (Nov 28, 2018)

bum^p


----------

